# where do I go for OCD? Psychiatrist or Psychologist?



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

where do I go for OCD? Psychiatrist or Psychologist?

what specialty is more suitable?

is it another one, not one of those two?


----------



## eclecticsheep (Sep 4, 2005)

u should look for someone who
a) suits you
b) believes in you <this is very imortant because my first psychiatrist wouldn't believe in me and i think that has worsen-caused my dp
c)cares about you
d)studies a lot!
i think in most cases psychiatrists are better because they are more educated. and they also give meds which can lift your anxiety
but because i believe pd is more a mentally based than brain based desease
you should combine it with psychotherapy beause in my case drugs haven't done much.
so just find someone that works for you but if she.he is a psychologist she will probably address you to a psychiatrist as well.


----------

